# Funny training in your backyard or dojo/dojang



## soul_sword34 (Jul 13, 2006)

Just wanted to hear any suggestions and/or stories you have had practicing outdoors.  

I have a short story, kind of funny.  

Practicing in my backyard, fenced/private.  Iaido/Gumdo with daily Misogi/Kotanama (sp?).  One day I hear the neighbors in the back on the other side of the fence.  "Yeah, so what, one bullet and that would be that!".  I thought that was amusing.
       I remember one time the cops showed up at my house and parked across the street watching me.  It was as if someone called them on me as if I was about to murder someone. 
     I was at an Iaido demonstration about to execute a particular technique in teh Omori-Ryu Seiza Waza, it was long ago and I don't recall which Waza or particular part, I think it was on the initial Nukitsuke of Mae?  I could be wrong.  Anyways in front of hundreds my right foot got caught on my Hakama and I fell flat on my face, no roll just splat.  The whole crowd just laughed I was laughing so hard too my face was beat red.  Kwang Jang Nim got on the microphone and said, after the crowd had settled down, "that was a good way to end the day after so much serious intensity".  I was the final act you might say and I did eventually get back out and finish the demonstration all the while Kwang Jang Nim was making funny faces at me, I really had to put him out of my mind that day.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 14, 2006)

soul_sword34 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to hear any suggestions and/or stories you have had practicing outdoors.
> 
> I have a short story, kind of funny.
> 
> ...




While living in an aprtment complex, I went to the Basket ball court to train with my swords. As I was going in as it was dusk, I waled across part yard and also a parking lot to get to my building. A car was watching the doors and checking the cars parked along the building side and was not watching. He stopped so I continued to move then he moved so I stopped and waited for him he realized I was by him and stopped right in front of me. He was surprised. I had the swords (* Sheathed *) in my right hand and reverse grip fashion so the blades came up along my arm and shoulder. 

He was dressed in plaid shirt and jeans and there was a Scanner going off in his car. (* In our state it not legal to have a mobile scanner unless you are with a law enforcement agency *). 

He asked who I was, I siad I live in that building in that door, where do you live? "ahhh ... " I said ok, no big deal, have a nice night.

I went upstairs stowed the blades and called the police. I called the local dispatch directly who was currently being called from an undercover police officer. So I heard his call over the phone. she then stops him and asks me where do you live again? I tell her. I had called on him and he had called for a uniform to come out check up on me.  The dispatch told the officer who laughed and said no big deal, anyone willing to call and have an officer come out into his place to take a report does not have that much to hide.  The dispatch did ask me to not approach the officer again, as he was under a current investigation. (* We ignored each other the next night.  *)  The locals came in the third night and busted a drug "house". 


Another quick story:

I was moving out of an apartment, and was just about ready to load up my weapons. There was a police officer talking to a maintenance person in the parking lot. (* Some of the police lived in the complex, including State and County as well as the local. *) I walked over to the officer and told him I would be coming out with some weapons to laod into my trunk to move to my house. He said ok. After the third load of swords and sticks and staves, and ..., he waved me over, and said, Now I understand why you told me. Thank you.  (* Note: I had no fireams  *)


----------

